

Give the Gift of Github - Titanous
https://github.com/blog/763-give-the-gift-of-github

======
c1sc0
Just sent out the mail, I _love_ this idea. Really smart on the part of
github: they understand that mixing free (for exposure) & paid/private (e.g.
apps) projects is the future for lots of developers.

------
twymer
I assumed this was going to be a way to pay for another users account. This is
way better, though. Surprised there's no advertisement involved from the
companies funding this.

